# a 11.-12. század határán



## Encolpius

Tiszteltem, mindig problémát okoz a a magyar határ lefordítása angolra, melyik szót használjuk időhatár esetében, boundary vagy másképpen fordítanátok? 
A várost a 11.-12. század határán alapították.....on the boundary of the 11th-12th century 
Hálás köszönet.


----------



## AndrasBP

A "boundary" jó ide, de inkább "*at* the boundary of the 11th and 12th centur*ies*".
Vagy egyszerűen csak "around 1100".


----------



## jazyk

Jobban tetszik at the turn of the 12th century.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem a _turn of the century_ ugrott be szintén elsőre. 
Viszont azt nem tudom, hogy ha a 12th-et használjuk, egyértelmű-e, hogy a XI. utáni és nem a XIII.elejei időpontről van szó.


----------



## jazyk

Úgy értem, mint Wunibald: at the turn of (meaning)

Még egy lehetőség: between the late 11th and the early 12th century.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> Jobban tetszik at the turn of the 12th century.


Egyetértek, de értem Zsanna dilemmáját is. Magyarul is használjuk a "századforduló" kifejezést, de szerintem spontán általában a "legutóbbi" századfordulóra alkalmazzuk; talán az angolban is így van a "turn of the century" kifejezéssel.

Viszont a  _XI._–_XII_. _század fordulóján_ magyarul egyértelmű. Az angolban nincs valami hasonló?
(p.l. _at the turn of the 11th and 12th centuries ...._).


----------



## jazyk

Igen, van. Figyeld, hogy a boundary szóról beszéltem a kommentáromban.


----------



## Fredsky

You can say "_there city was founded at the junction of ... and ... centuries_". Ritka, de teljesen helyes.


----------

